# When to announce you are pregnant with twins?



## mrsm24

So I'm just curious to know when all of you decided to announce you were having twins. More so on places like facebook, or extended family, etc. All of our close family and friends already knew we were pregnant. But a few days ago when we found out we were pregnant with twins, I think excitement was overwhelming everyone and now a lot of my extended family knows. This is mainly thanks to my Grandma, because I just found out twins run in her family so she was so excited to tell my uncles and cousins and everyone. At first I was fine with it, but I think my head was just fogged with excitement haha. I forgot to mention I'm only 10 1/2 weeks so I kind of feel a little bit uncomfortable that so many family members know now, but I can't do anything about it now. I don't want to announce anything on facebook yet, but was thinking about doing it after my next doctors appointment when I will be 14 weeks. Is this still too early? I'm kind of a private person anyways so I just want to make sure the timing is right. I will admit though that keeping something this exciting from a lot of people still is very, very hard lol. Thanks for any opinions and advice :)


----------



## Babyduo

Most people found or I was pregnant and it was twins when we told our kids and parents at 11.5 weeks. My MIL was so excited site told everyone. However I didn't announce on fb until I was 30 weeks. 
I usually announce when the that of mc has decreased or first trimester. You are close to that now!


----------



## bluckycharmed

We announced at about 8 weeks bc we were so excited. I know it's risky doing that but it worked out ok for us :thumbup:


----------



## Christie2011

I know this is an old thread, but wondering if anyone else could tell us when they announced twins (or more). I'm only 6 weeks now and only my parents and sister and brother-in-law know. My mom is dying to tell the world. I'm not sure how much longer she can keep the secret.


----------



## Dark_Star

I waited until 14 weeks. The risk of losing one or both babies is much higher, so I wanted to know it was still twins before I announced. I also debated just announcing I was pregnant and following up with the twins announcement after the 20 week scan.

It's a personal decision though. The initial announcements get a ton of attention, and if something does go wrong with one baby you will still be asked about your "twins" for the rest of the pregnancy. For me, that wasn't worth the risk of telling early, especially with my previous losses.


----------



## AngelUK

I announced on FB and told extended friends and family after I had my 12 week NT scan and got a good result from that :)


----------



## oldermom1975

My close family knew at 7 weeks, everyone else knew at 13, after the scan.


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm not officially a bouncing it over fb. Due to myself having IVF I'm so conscious of others who may be struggling and how it's like a knife in the heart each announcement - even though you are happy for those people. 
My work knew from the outset that we put two eggs in, I tell people who need to know.
My last pregnancy I was very much I'll wait til 12w, then 20w, then 32w then everyone knew when I finished work a couple of days before I was induced...... probably gonna do the same this time. 

As pp said if I announced and something went wrong the explaining I'd have to do when people asked just doesn't appeal.

People who need to know we've told and they just naturally don't mention things on fb or stuff..... 

It's such a personal decision and everyone has different ways of announcing or not, and just do what feels right for you - only you know "the right time" to announce!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

We told family and friends at 11 weeks but I waited to announce on facebook until our detailed scan at about 20 weeks or so.


----------

